# Tchaikovsky op50



## Kozse (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey there, I'm new to this board as I thought it was interesting and allowed me to talk to fellow musicians, so heres my first post haha. Potentially entering a chamber contest, the time limit for the repotoire is 15 minutes max, which is just about three minutes under the the time for the first movement of Tchaikovsky's trio. While still prospecting for other chamber pieces, already have some others in mind if this doesn't turn out like Ravel etc, is there any chance any of you folks are able to recommend a cut in the first movement of the Tchaikovsky or perhaps just another piece? I've already been through quite a lot of various other threads about chamber on this forum, really helpful as well. I'm not the most familiar with chamber although I've grown to enjoy it a lot more, so I was just wondering if people more experienced then me had any recommendations. Thanks a bunch in advance.


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

You can't, you shouldn't made any cut on PIT trio!. That's an heresy and an insult! Look for another piece, but don't that trio which is one of the best ever done!


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I would suggest choosing other works instead, like piano trios by mozart or beethoven. Tchaikovsky's is not typical in form and the first movement is too complicated for beginner.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Let's hope O.P ever watched this thread again.


----------

